# Taillightfade on the bay question



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Guys, who here deals with this guy?? SCM you know this dude? Not just as a buyer cause I bought a bunch of his stuff over the years. 

I have a question for him if you don't mind. 

Anyone anyone? I believe he comes here from time to time no? Is he a member here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hi Guys, who here deals with this guy?? SCM you know this dude? Not just as a buyer cause I bought a bunch of his stuff over the years.
> 
> I have a question for him if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Yes, Yes, & Yes..

alfaslot1

Greg Gipes

W/ wrong Joe??? he's always been a straightup dude... Jerry (Winn) knows him & Larry 2 ....
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I had an issue several years back with him. He got mad because I questioned the quality of the item in the auction when I received it. He then blocked me from bidding on further auctions. He has some decent stuff that I would have liked to bid on but not sure I would want to deal with a guy that won't stand behind his items.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> Yes, Yes, & Yes..
> 
> alfaslot1
> 
> ...


Cool thanks Bubba



Gerome said:


> I had an issue several years back with him. He got mad because I questioned the quality of the item in the auction when I received it. He then blocked me from bidding on further auctions. He has some decent stuff that I would have liked to bid on but not sure I would want to deal with a guy that won't stand behind his items.


Thanks for the heads up Gerome. I haven't had any issues thankfully. I like all the different stuff he does. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Cool thanks Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no dog in this, but....
if U buy "Blems".... stated plainly in auction(s)
U get a pig in a poke just by them being sold as "Blems".....

buy is 1st-runs (Not Blems) like I do (??) 

PS; on "Dogs"... got 8...anyone interested in some ???? ;-)

I'm out, & shutting up on this.....
Greg's NEVER done me wrong, & HAS replaced items I have bought that I had issues with...:thumbsup:

but, NOBODY's a "Saint",... not even lil' 'ol "ME" :thumbsup::freak::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've bought a few bodies from Greg, and he graciously donated a couple dozen bodies (I'm assuming some were blems, but very useable) to me spread out over the years. I've never had an issue from him ever.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> but, NOBODY's a "Saint",... not even lil' 'ol "ME" :thumbsup::freak::wave:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:



say it ain't so!

---------------------

I have dealt with Greg often. he has unique product and high quality.

:wave:


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Same here, I have bought about a dozen bodies and have been impressed with all of them. Great stuff, for sure! Just now working on one of his 37 Ford Coupes.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I've always had great service from Greg. The last time I ordered, he must have teleported the bodies into my mailbox; there sure wasn't time for them to have traveled there by any physical means.

-- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got over a 100 of Greg Gipes slot car bodies and he is a Top Notch guy all the way around!!

He has casted up so many bodies it is insaine to even think about as casting slot cars in large quanities is WORK. 
You never here Greg complain as he just keeps pumping them out. 

For those of you who have never casted a slot car body you should try it just to be able to appreciate all that it takes.

I am VERY THANKFULL to Greg and everyone else that sells resin slot car bodies. They are lots of fun to build!!

Bob...Thank You Resin Casters for all you do...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, not sure what the beef is, Greg has always been a straight shooter/good communicator. Over the years, Greg brought us the cars we wanted and then some.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah, not sure what the beef is, Greg has always been a straight shooter/good communicator. Over the years, Greg brought us the cars we wanted and then some.


Greg did all my custom TV/Movie Car bods for my ebay; 
Bubba's Slot Car Emporium 

we did; Harry Potter Anglia, Ferris Beuller's Day Off Ferrari, orig, "Graduate"
Alpha, GET Smart Alpine, some 007's; DB5 and the later DB?.....
BULLITT Mustang/Charger set...
the NEW Green Hornet Movie Car.....
and a few others that I'm 2 tired 2 remember (Arth. Acting uop 2nite :-(
he also has done the; Harold & Maude XKE Hearse......

& @ least a dozen more custom body orders 4 my ebay mass-production
RTR's

Hey Greg, "IF" u see this, I've been "DROOLING" over some of u'r new (& older) stuff... hands can only do stuff 4 me now.. & w/ be getting some of u'r FINISHED body's as well ;-)
Thanks 4 ALL u did 4 me personally :thumbsup::wave:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah, not sure what the beef is, Greg has always been a straight shooter/good communicator. Over the years, Greg brought us the cars we wanted and then some.


Haha not sure why everyone thinks I have a beef with him, I so don't. He has done a sweet 67 GS in which I own like a dozen at least. Nevermind all the other awesome bodies he's done over the years. I actually know of him thru feepay. Bought lots if stuff from him over the years. 


What I needed to know is if he would be willing to do a vaccum form glass for me. That's all. Prolly a dozen of this one particular piece. I know he does that for all his bodies so I figured it would be easy for him. I have to figure out the best way to contact him. Anyone have his email??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

See what ya started J65... I'm guessing it's about a Buick... I don't think he works on them due to an alergic reaction.  Find a listing on Ebay and contact him to be sure...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Gerome said:


> I had an issue several years back with him. He got mad because I questioned the quality of the item in the auction when I received it. He then blocked me from bidding on further auctions. He has some decent stuff that I would have liked to bid on but not sure I would want to deal with a guy that won't stand behind his items.


Joe didn't have a problem, Gerome did.
Resin casting is not easy, and Greg's castings are better than most, and cheaper than most. Like Zilla said, try casting yourself and you'll appreciate what others have done for the slotcar world.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sethNdaddy(Ed) has done some interesting casting his own self and knows the sacrifices.
LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

9finger hobbies has some cool bodies and lightweight too


----------

